# Noob help (flowering stage ) all stems turning purple



## ndcs19 (Oct 16, 2011)

5th week into flowering and i noticed that all the upper stems are turning red/purple. now originally i had noticed it and when i read online people said it could be from the temp getting too cold. so i monitored the temp and its been the same 76 / 78 durring the day. but the problems seems to be getting worse. it has only been affecting the top of the plant and had start on the outer stems first and worked its way into the main stem.. need help .. any tips : best info i can give 

ph: 6.4
temp: 76 /78 sometimes a little higher
humidity: 35
fert: 11-35-15 , ive worked my way up from half strength to full every 3 waterings'
(-was just told i should change to something more like 10-20-15 or 4-8-6 ) will try that soon 

NOTE:lower fan leave: all turning yellow and falling off ( im assuming is normal durring flowering from what i read ) 

(if im missing some info please respond and i will do my best to answer but i am a complete noob about all this , just growing for fun . started with 3 , 2 ended up being male. )

ALSO: im a noob to this site so if post is incorrect i appoligize in advance!! 

MORE INFO : ive got it in a seperate room in a closet with sliding doors .. i keep one closed and the other open .. and a fan in the window across the room blowing in fresh air . the container its in now is alot bigger than the one i used before .. was a 3g and then the roots seemed to get pot bound so i put it into the one its in now ..i figuered the more room for roots to grow the better. also ive got about 4 inces or more on the bottom of rock for better irrigation. i keep a empty fish tank full of water that i use for watering. it allows me to keep the correct ph and air out chlorine out of the water before hand since im using tap from the town. i keep air rocks running and a filter without a pad for circulation , so to keep oxigen in the water before hand . (read somewhere that it helps) in the closet ive got 3 smaller fans for air circulation and as far as light im not even sure that ive got enough. im only using 6 cfl 400watt bulbs in a roasting pan i cut holes in for a reflector (tight on cash) and i was giving a 70 watt hps light that i use just off to the side. ( i rotate the plant ever other day too so that both sides of the plant get the same light from it ). im sure i could use more light but like i said this is only for fun and i really dont know wut i am doing . i mainly did hours of reading and set up what i got now with what i had. the soil i used i made myself. (1 part soil part potting mix / perlite /and i cant remember what the other stuff was but its sandy like,i forget the name ) along with the stone at the bottom. seem to work in vegy stage with no prob , like i said before i had 3 plants but the other 2 ended up being male. originally i had them outside too, until they got to tall to be out on my balcony so i brought them inside not to mention how cold it started getting here cuz i live in ny. but other than that idk wut else im doing wrong . i figure its all just trial and error. id like to learn more , that is why i signed up for this site, figured i could get tips from everyone . I APPRECIATE all responces /comments/ an or tips from anyone . thank you ..


----------



## Locked (Oct 16, 2011)

Might just be the strain...I hve seen plenty of strains do this.
 From the overall look of your plant it looks like you are way under lit and hve not been feeding her well. Just my opinion based on the pics. Not a horror show...I hve seen far worse. Mostly looks like not enough lumens in your grow space. Fade down the stretch is common and something I like to see but yours looks a lil excessive for 6 weeks. I wld bet she was under fed or not fed the right nutrients in flower. jmo


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 16, 2011)

I would agree completely with Hammy. Not a bad job for your first try though. Not bad at all, a lot more people crash and burn long before seeing any buds even. definitely need more light though. This is definitely a light hogging plant that will kill its own sisters to get the best light.

That discoloring could definitely be a genetic trait. I have some that does that every time, its a blueberry strain. The yellowing and dying off is from a lack of light and possibly nutes just as Hammey said. 

Welcome to the The Passion, and to your new addiction. Once you start growing MJ it's hard to quit.


----------



## akhockey (Oct 16, 2011)

The purpling/red in the stems is likely from the nutes you are using being too high in N. And definitely WAY underlit.


----------



## ndcs19 (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks for the posts will def invest in some better lighting and i will take into considerationg my nutes issues , like i said this was my first time grow. didnt plan on it living from the get go . i had just stuck a few seeds outside on my balcony in some dirt , and well they grew so i just took it from there .. did alot of reading which i would assume is how i got this far in the first place ...  

what would u recommend for lighting lets say max 2-3 plants. (3 is what i started with) and as far as which for veg and which light for flower.??  hps only good for veg stage , right ? blue spec or w.e


----------



## ndcs19 (Oct 16, 2011)

so then if i got a room 5x3x7 how many T5's would i need for vegy and then what would i need for flowering ?


----------



## ndcs19 (Oct 16, 2011)

ok well least i have a good idea on what to get .. i could always do 2 smaller hps's side by side .. i guess it all depends .. i should be good on the ventilation though. i got a fan in a window blowing air into the room all the time and the doors on the closet fold left and right from the middle and there wooden mesh like .. u can prac see right through and sometimes i just leave one door open a little so there should be enough air flow between that and the fans i have in the closet.. u think ? !


----------



## ndcs19 (Oct 16, 2011)

actually nah i didnt .. figured i had a spare room .. had the closet .. could just use that but depending on what a tent would run me i might just have to check it out. got any good links ? for sum ?>


----------



## Locked (Oct 16, 2011)

I got my 2x4x5 tents for 99 bucks shippedmoff eBay. My 4x4x6.5 was 129 shipped off eBay....just search grow tents on there. Be sure to check the sellers rating.


----------

